# Honda GX120 engine on a 2" water pump



## tomb215 (Apr 19, 2009)

We have a the above mentioned Honda engine attached to a 2'' water pump used to pump out the holding tanks of boats. For a while now when we start it will run for about a minute, start running rough and then stall out. It can be restarted again, right away, and the same thing will happen. We have installed a new filter in the tank, replaced the carburetor, removed the head to clean and inspect the valves (they look great) reassembled everything and the same problem exist. I don't know where to go from here. This problem started out slow and has gotten progressively worse to where it is today. After a few starts the spark plug is fouled black like it may be running too rich.


----------



## gotboost (Sep 5, 2008)

weak ign. system maybe,


----------



## Grampa Bud (Apr 6, 2009)

Could be a weak plug, an incorrect plug heat range, or since you say it is fouled black it could be running rich. Try closing the hi-speed screw 1/2 a turn. If it doesn't work open it right back up. Then try opening the hi-speed screw 1/2 a turn and try it. The plug appearance should tell you right away whether it is rich or lean. Non-sooted to black dry soot indicates a lean mixture. Wet to wet sooted means way to rich. Hondas do not require very much choking even from a cold start.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... Disconnect the Low Oil Shut-down switch,+ Try it....


----------



## shortlid (Apr 22, 2009)

*Fuel tank cap*

Have you tried running it with the fuel cap loose? I had the same issue was a air check failure in the gas cap.:thumbsup:


----------



## tomb215 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Honda GX120*

It has been pretty well pin pointed to the ignition coil. Would get a complete break down as soon as a load was applied. Engine would shut down and could be restarted again on first pull. As soon as a load was applied it would shut down again. New coil will be ordered Monday. Thanks to all for you advice and assistance.

Will let all know if the problem is resolved with the new coil.


----------

